# Yet another newbie to the forum



## Rmax (Oct 20, 2007)

What a great site!

Hi everyone! I am an educator in my thirties. My wife, four kids, and I all enjoy keeping pets of various types. We presently maintain an assortment of aquaria (mostly planted freshwater, with a brackish and a saltwater invert tank.) I have successfully kept mantids before, the native (or feral) species we can find locally in Utah. I even tried my hand at breeding once; this resulted in an ootheca that hatched the next spring, so I must have done something right.  We are interested in an exotic mantis; my wife finds the pink flower mimics particularly appealing.  I have experience raising flightless fruit flies, crickets, and mealworms (among other live foods) for my fish, reptiles, and amphibians, so that will not be new. If you have suggestions for types of exotic mantids that would be appropriate for someone of my experience level, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome Rmax, From OHIO! :lol: it's fall and changing colors here, how is it there?


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome. The orchid mantids are easy to care for.


----------



## Rmax (Oct 21, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome Rmax, From OHIO! :lol: it's fall and changing colors here, how is it there?


Thank you! It's about the same out here, only drier, I'll bet...though it snowed this morning.


----------



## Rmax (Oct 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Welcome. The orchid mantids are easy to care for.


Thanks! That is good to hear. We may have to try our hand soon.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol: I love snow


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome! I was going to say something about the orchid mantis too.


----------

